# Cardigan buttons... the rule



## jstyles80 (Nov 10, 2006)

This is an easy one, probably an obvious question but I'm never sure of all "rules".

Does one always button all buttons on a cardigan? "Hipsters" included. :icon_smile: Is there any ode necessary to Prince George leaving the bottom undone, or does that only apply to suit jackets?


----------



## mdg137 (Aug 12, 2008)

I usually leave the bottom button undone, for what its worth...


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

mdg137 said:


> I usually leave the bottom button undone, for what its worth...


Same here.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm not aware of any cardigan rules, only for not buttoning the bottom button of suit/sport coat jackets and waist coats. With a sweater, I'd say it's purely individual preference.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I leave the bottom button or two undone, as others have said previously.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I do not think the same bottom button rule applies to cardigans, as it would to blazers. The zip of cardigan or jacket starts from the bottom not slightly higher up. 

I have only owned one cardigan and probably my last, I just wear it around the house in the winter. So even if I am doing it wrong, I am safe.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

mdg137 said:


> I usually leave the bottom button undone, for what its worth...


I do too. And, I think the recent trend toward using a zipper in sweaters is unfortunate.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

All done up, or all undone -anything inbetween looks scruffy in my opinion. 


The jacket and waistcoat button rules do not apply to cardigans


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I leave the bottom button on my cardigans undone...it looks better and it seems to resist the bottom edge of the cardigan's inclination to ride up one's waist, as you move around.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I leave the bottom button on my cardigans undone...it looks better and it seems to resist the bottom edge of the cardigan's inclination to ride up one's waist, as you move around.


I agree - how can we make that be the rule? - I have never made a rule before - exciting stuff, eh.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> I agree - how can we make that be the rule? - I have never made a rule before - exciting stuff, eh.


It IS a rule!!







In the FAQ section of the Home Page:
*Why never button the bottom button of your suit, sports jacket, vest or Cardigan sweater?*​King Edward VII, "Bertie", son of Victoria (1841 - 1910, King 1901 - 1910) was so heavy that he could not get the bottom button fastened on his vest or to be more historically kind, maybe he just forgot. His subjects taking it as a fashion statement followed his lead and today most men's suits, sports jackets or vests are _not_ designed to button the bottom button.

The tradition of not buttoning the bottom button may have also come from the early waistcoats, which were very long. It may have been out of necessity of being able to walk that the bottom buttons were left undone.


----------



## 3stylelife (Nov 9, 2008)

It's definitely a tradition of sorts, as described above, but it's not so universally done as to call it a rule (not that I like rules in general).

It's certainly not a make-or-break thing, as long as you're not buttoning every other button or something, it's going to look fine.


----------



## Marcus Brody (Oct 11, 2008)

I would never consider buttoning the bottom button of anything else, but I sometimes do with a cardigan. If the sweater is rather slim, as some of mine are, and the bottom button is left unbuttoned, it looks to me as if you were struggling to get the sweater on. I think it looks sleeker with all of them done. Take that Bertie from all of us skinny people!

On the other hand, if I'm wearing a chunkier, looser fitting cardigan, I'm much more likely to leave the bottom button open.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Andy said:


> It IS a rule!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dern - I wanted to make a rule and some king beat me to it - Well, I guess that kings need something to do - they don't seem to issue proclamations much these days.

Wanted: King - Job description: Must look good in Crown. No need to make rules - that has already been done.

Thanks for the heads up, Andy.


----------

